# Why is my krib so aggressive!?



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a lone female kribensis with a Severum, 2 angels, and bolivian rams. The krib is a TERROR!!!! She's quite young and only 2" long, but a horribly behaved girl. She owns the entire tank. I thought it was the Severum tearing the angels' fins (though I never saw aggression from the Sev), but then I caugh my female krib in the act...

Yesterday, she grabbed my Severums anal fin and shook her entire body violently. She tore a piece off, and he's 10x bigger than she is!! I couldn't believe it. I don't even know what to think! She's an adorable fish, and there's no way I could get rid of her!

Aren't they supposed to be peaceful fish?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi it's normal, she doesn't ahev a male to display its agressiveness. I wouldn't keep her with the others fishes or totally change my population of the tank. so yu'll not have many solutions beside buying a male for her.
xris


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

So you're saying that if I get her a mate, she'll be LESS aggressive? Won't they be even MORE aggressive when they spawn?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

In fact yes they'll become more agressive when spawning I wanted to point out that yu have no solution apart get rid of her.
xris


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Isis,

Your female Pelvicachromis pulcher may be be in breeding mode and is acting out. If the tank is large enough, you can try adding some larger dither fish; or you could always set her up in a tank of her own and try breeding her.

If you're interested in the latter option, a 30-gallon tank with a couple of adult males and small dither fish might work. Your female can select her mate and chase the dither fish.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've bred her before (hence her favorite cave under her in the picture), but her mate died about one month ago. I never figured out how he died.

The LFS hasn't gotten any new kribs since then. I have a 25 gallon, but I was hoping to set this up as a Bolivian Ram tank.....

If I take her out for awhile and put her back, would this change anything? Maybe she won't view the tank as her own territory anymore?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Isis,

Rather than removing your little darling only to put her back again, you can rearrange the objects in the tank (i.e., move her cave and the objects around it), thereby eliminating her territorial boundries. This is a trick of the hobby that some fishkeepers use when introducing new fish into an established tank.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------

